# Homework



## Kos

Cześć wszystkim

I have a question involving the word "homework" in Polish. I know that there are two different words for this, being: "zadanie domowe" and "praca domowa". I'm wondering which one represents the type of homework you get from school. "Praca domowa" seems to me like it would mean something more along the lines of "housework" such as household duties. Also, when we want to say "to give homework (in the context that a teacher "gives/gives out homework") or "to get homework(such as "He gets alot of homework in Math."), would we say "dać zadanie domowe/pracę domową and "dostac zadanie domowe/ pracę domową"? 


Będę bardzo wdzięczny za odpowiedzi.
-Kos


----------



## Faycelina

I'd say that both are used in such meaning. Some teachers say _*praca domowa*_, others _*zadanie domowe*_. They're interchangable. 
Eg. Maciek dostał dużo zadania domowego z matematyki.
Agnieszka ma dziś dużo pracy domowej z języka polskiego.

I agree with you that _praca domowa_ can also refer to housework (duties) more than _homework._ But actually the best for housework would be _obowiązki domowe_.


----------



## arahja

I generally agree with Faycelina but for me "praca domowa" refers more to the type of homework including writing essays and various types of written forms. "Zadanie", as in the example above, is better to describe Maths or Physics homework.


----------



## Kos

Thanks a lot for the help.  Also, when we want to say that a teacher, for example, "gives/assigns" homework, would we use the verb "dać" as in "Nauczyciel dał im dużo zadań domowych."?


----------



## majlo

I'd be more likely to use _zadać_, but _dać_ also works in this context.


----------



## Kos

Thanks a lot for the help majlo!


----------



## Faycelina

arahja said:


> for me "praca domowa" refers more to the type of homework including writing essays and various types of written forms. "Zadanie", as in the example above, is better to describe Maths or Physics homework.


I think I gave the examples unconciously agreeing with you, _arahja_  I'd also say that *praca domowa* refers more to essays than maths or chemistry.


----------



## LucioDaMusk

Faycelina said:


> Eg. Maciek dostał dużo zadania domowego z matematyki.



I'd rather say *zadań domowych* because of countable nature of zadanie.


----------



## ryba

LucioDaMusk said:


> I'd rather say *zadań domowych* because of the countable nature of zadanie.



So would I, definitely. 

---

Mam nadzieję, Kos, że nie masz nic przeciwko temu, że dodam do tego tematu nowe pytanie (i to po polsku)?

Otóż, w podstawówce, w pierwszej klasie, notatki z każdej lekcji najpierw zaczynało się od napisania na środku linii w zeszycie formuły «W klasie», pod nią pisało się temat. Dalej były notatki, a na samym końcu, gdy przychodził czas na zapisanie, co jest zadane do domu, pisało się formułę «*W domu*». W domu z kolei odrabiało się to co było zadane, rysowało szlaczek  i zeszyt był gotowy do następnej lekcji.

Gdy dzieci były już trochę większe i wyrosły z rysowania szlaczków, następowała zmiana. Lekcję zaczynało się już nie od «W klasie», tylko od bardziej dorosłej formuły «Lekcja», zazwyczaj z numerem lekcji w porządku chronologicznym, np. «Lekcja 1», a przed tematem lekcji pisało się «Temat:». Tak było u mnie, a dzieciństwo spędziłem w Turku (we Wschodniej Wielkopolsce). Zmianie ulegała również formuła «*W domu*», zastąpiona formułą «*Praca domowa*», w skrócie «*Pd*». Całe późniejsze życie pisałem «*Pd*», tak samo jak mój starszy brat.

Do zeszłego tygodnia myślałem, że, pod tym względem, dzieciństwo niemalże wszystkich dzieci w Polsce wyglądało mniej więcej tak samo. Lekcja, temat, gdzieś na marginesie data, notatki, Pd. W zeszłym tygodniu jednak, w rozmowie z koleżanką spod Poznania, dowiedziałem się, że ona nigdy nie pisała «*Praca domowa*» ani «*Pd*», tylko «*Zadanie domowe*» albo, częściej, «*Zad. dom.*». 

«*Zad*[*anie*]* dom*[*owe*]» od razu skojarzyło mi się z niemieckim Hausaufgabe (Haus 'dom', Aufgabe ~ 'zadanie'), więc postanowiłem popytać ludzi z dawnego zaboru pruskiego, co pisali zamiast «*W domu*». Zapytałem kolegę spod Chodzieży, kolegę z Drezdenka (Lubuskie), kuzyna z Międzyrzecza (Lubuskie) i odpowiedź zawsze brzmiała «*Zad*[*anie*](*.*)* dom*(*.*)[*owe*]».

Turek załapał się do zaboru rosyjskiego, nie pruskiego. Dzięki temu nie mamy kolejowego połączenia z Poznaniem.  Ciekawię się, czy trafna jest moja hipoteza, że «*Zad. dom*» to germanizm.

Dla mnie _praca domowa_ zawsze była hiperonimem wobec _zadania domowego_, it was a general term used to refer to any kind of home assignment (math homework, geography homework, Polish language homework, etc.), whereas _zadanie domowe_ had for me more of the meaning Arahja mentioned, as it contains the word _zadanie_, which I associate more strongly with a _zadanie matematyczne_ ('math problem') one can solve than with the general meaning of 'task, assignment', the meaning of 'co jest zadane'.



arahja said:


> "Zadanie", as in the example above, is better to describe Maths or Physics homework.


The way I see it, _Jest praca domowa?_ means _Było coś zadane?_, and _Jest jakieś zadanie domowe?_, apart from sounding a tad more formal than the previous two, may indicate we're talking about a subject such as maths, physics or chemistry, where actual _zadania_ ('problems') are solved.

As to what I used to write in my notebook, it would always be «*Pd*», writing «*Zad. dom.*» never ever occurred to me.

How about you?

PS: Why have I ended up writing in English?


----------



## Ben Jamin

arahja said:


> I generally agree with Faycelina but for me "praca domowa" refers more to the type of homework including writing essays and various types of written forms. "Zadanie", as in the example above, is better to describe Maths or Physics homework.


 
For me the difference i rather as follows:
'zadanie domowe'  is a defined task to carry out (write an essay, solve mathematical equations)
'praca domowa' is less defined, it *may* refer to a *given task*, but also to 'homework' in general meaning, all of it over a period of time


----------



## Ben Jamin

ryba said:


> Ciekawię się, czy trafna jest moja hipoteza, że «*Zad. dom*» to germanizm.


 
'Zadanie domowe' może być kalką  z niemieckiego, ale nie musi, gdyż ten zwrot mógł powstać całkowicie niezależnie od języka niemieckiego. 
Samo słowo 'zadanie' ma taką samą budowę jak 'ausgabe', więc jest prawdopodobnie kalką. Ani jedno ani drugie nie jest jednak germanizmem, gdyż germanizm to słowo lub zwrot kłócący się z zasadami języka polskiego, importowany 'żywcem' z języka niemieckiego. Typowy germanizm to np 'Porządek *zaś ale* musi być'. 

Dziś język polski zaśmiecony jest anglicyzmami morfologicznymi pasującymi do języka polskiego jak pięść do nosa: 'top modelka', 'piar', 'e-książka', oraz leksykalnymi jak 'armia' zamiast 'wojsko', 'mężczyzna' używany w wiadomościach jako substytut wszystkich możliwych słów (przechodzień, pracownik, widz, napastnik, świadek wydarzenia, kibic, ofiara napadu, żołnierz, itp, itp).


----------



## majlo

Jak dla mnie "top modelka" brzmi świetnie. Ale już "piar" (czy "pijar"?) okropnie.


----------



## PawelBierut

majlo said:


> Ale już "piar" (czy "pijar"?) okropnie.



Pijar to członek zakonu pijarów --> nachalny latynizm.


----------



## ryba

Ben Jamin said:


> Samo słowo 'zadanie' ma taką samą budowę jak 'ausgabe', więc jest prawdopodobnie kalką. Ani jedno ani drugie nie jest jednak germanizmem, gdyż germanizm to słowo lub zwrot kłócący się z zasadami języka polskiego, importowany 'żywcem' z języka niemieckiego. Typowy germanizm to np 'Porządek *zaś ale* musi być'.


Nie do końca się zgadzam, germanizm to pojęcie znacznie szersze; jakakolwiek jednostka leksykalna lub konstrukcja, która powstała poprzez zapożyczenie z języka niemieckiego jest germanizmem. Nie tylko te co nas dzisiaj rażą.

A co pisałeś w zeszycie, «Zad. dom.», czy «Pd»?  Właśnie zapytałem się kolegi z Gostynia i powiedział, że zawsze «Zadanie domowe» lub «Zad. dom.» (na początku nauczyciele nie pozwalali skracać), a w mowie _homework_ nigdy nie nazywał _pracą domową_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

ryba said:


> Nie do końca się zgadzam, germanizm to pojęcie znacznie szersze; jakakolwiek jednostka leksykalna lub konstrukcja, która powstała poprzez zapożyczenie z języka niemieckiego jest germanizmem. Nie tylko te co nas dzisiaj rażą.
> 
> A co pisałeś w zeszycie, «Zad. dom.», czy «Pd»?  Właśnie zapytałem się kolegi z Gostynia i powiedział, że zawsze «Zadanie domowe» lub «Zad. dom.» (na początku nauczyciele nie pozwalali skracać), a w mowie _homework_ nigdy nie nazywał _pracą domową_.


 
Jak widać są dwie definicje germanizmu (a także rusycyzmu, anglicyzmu, itp). Ta, do której ja się przyzwyczaiłem nazywała tak zjawisko w języku polskim nie akceptowane. Nie nazywano tak słowa cegła ani sołtys ani kształt. Na to była nazwa słowo pochodzące z języka niemieckiego. Gerrmanizm to była przygana.

Ja pisałem zadania domowe oraz zajmowałem się [szkolną ] pracą domową, zależnie od nauczyciela i okoliczności. I tak, i tak.


----------



## Kos

Oczywiście, że nie mam nic przeciwko temu i nawet się cieszę, że interesuje cię ten temat.  Mam jeszcze dwa pytania dotyczącego takiego sformułowania. Czy czasownik "zadać" pasuje do wyrażenia "Nauczyciel zadał zdanie domowe"? Uważam, że brzmi dziwnie.  2.) Jak powiedzieć po polsku "to pass in" homework? Chodzi mi o to, jak uczeń już odrobił pracę domową i musi ją podać nauczycielowi. Gdybym miał strzelać, to powiedziałbym "oddać zadanie domowe/ pracę domową."

P.S. Proszę o poprawienie błędów, jeśli jakieś są.


----------



## Fantaji

Ad 1) "Zadać" jest tutaj czasownikiem poprawnym i zdecydowanie najczęściej używanym.
Ad 2) Masz rację, mówi się "oddać zadanie domowe/pracę domową".

Nie przychodzą mi w tym momencie do głowy równie dobre i popularne  synonimy. Między innymi, na pewno można powiedzieć "nauczyciel kazał na  zadanie domowe nauczyć się właściwości i zastosowania kwasu solnego",  ale w tym przypadku należy sprecyzować co dokładnie zadał nauczyciel,  albo "pracę domową zaprezentuje przy tablicy uczeń z numerem 5", co jest  alternatywą oddania pracy domowej, a nie synonimem.

Co do błędów:


Kos said:


> Mam jeszcze dwa pytania dotyczącego takiego sformułowania.


Powinno być:
pytania dotyczące tego sformułowania (odnośnie tego sformułowania)
lub
pytania dotyczące danego sformułowania (odnośnie danego sformułowania)

I pisanie zwrotów do konkretnego adresata (takich jak "Cię") z dużej litery jest w języku polskim oznaką szacunku.


----------



## ryba

Ben Jamin said:


> Gerrmanizm to była przygana.



No, właśnie sobie wczoraj uświadomiłem, że jak chcę dostać dużo feedbacku  to nie powinienem tak na starcie  szafować  _germanizmami_.

Z resztą, pisząc pierwszego posta (kurde, nie da się bez zapożyczeń gadać ), miałem na myśli głównie to, że sama preferencja sformułowania _zadanie domowe_ ponad sformułowanie _praca domowa_ w mowie i użycie «*Zad. dom.*» zamiast «*Pd*» w piśmie mogłyby być wpływem języka naszych sąsiadów, którzy na części naszych ziem swojego czasu się rozgościli i zadawali dzieciom _Hausaufgaben_.

Pozdrawiam autora threadu. Fakt, _Zadanie zadania_ to trochę masło maślane ale, tak jak powiedział Fantaji, tak się mówi. 



Fantaji said:


> Między innymi, na pewno można powiedzieć  "nauczyciel kazał *na  zadanie domowe* nauczyć się właściwości i  zastosowania kwasu solnego" (...)



_Na zadanie domowe_? U mnie nikt by w życiu tak nie powiedział.


----------



## Fantaji

ryba said:


> Na zadanie domowe? U mnie nikt by w życiu tak nie powiedział.


Moi nauczyciele (od języka polskiego też) używali takiego sformułowania. Jestem z Małopolski. Wpisując "na zadanie domowe" w google też dostaję całkiem sensowne rezultaty. Jeśli jednak pozostali użytkownicy również uważają je za niepoprawne, będę wdzięczna za wyprowadzenie mnie z błędu.


----------



## ryba

Fantaji said:


> Moi nauczyciele (od języka polskiego też) używali takiego sformułowania. Jestem z Małopolski. Wpisując "na zadanie domowe" w google też dostaję całkiem sensowne rezultaty. Jeśli jednak pozostali użytkownicy również uważają je za niepoprawne, będę wdzięczna za wyprowadzenie mnie z błędu.


Ee tam zaraz niepoprawne. Logiczne jest, kupy się trzyma. Na śniadanie, na obiad, na zadanie domowe... 

A co się u Was pisało w zeszycie?


----------



## Fantaji

ryba said:


> A co się u Was pisało w zeszycie?


"Zadanie domowe" lub skrócone wersje.


----------



## Thomas1

ryba said:


> [...]
> As to what I used to write in my notebook, it would always be «*Pd*», writing «*Zad. dom.*» never ever occurred to me.
> 
> How about you?
> [...]


U mnie zdecydowanie przeważała 'praca domowa', 'zadanie domowe' też było używane. Co ciekawe to co napisałeś powyżej tyczy się _grosso modo_ również mojego przypadku. Dodam jeszcze, że na studiach nauczyłem się od koleżanki innego sposobu na oznaczanie pracy domowej. Bardzo mi przypadł do gustu. 



majlo said:


> Jak dla mnie "top modelka" brzmi świetnie. Ale już "piar" (czy "pijar"?) okropnie.


Co powiesz na lancz? 



Fantaji said:


> Moi nauczyciele (od języka polskiego też) używali takiego sformułowania. Jestem z Małopolski. Wpisując "na zadanie domowe" w google też dostaję całkiem sensowne rezultaty. Jeśli jednak pozostali użytkownicy również uważają je za niepoprawne, będę wdzięczna za wyprowadzenie mnie z błędu.


O ile mnie pamięć nie myli to moi nauczyciele używali 'jako pracę domową/na/jako zadanie domowe macie.../do domu zadaję wam... '


----------



## majlo

Thomas1 said:


> Co powiesz na lancz?
> 
> '



Rozumiem, że chodzi o angielski _lunch_. (?) Nie jadam, wolę obiad.


----------



## marco_2

W szkołach, które kończyłem (a mieszkam we Wrocławiu), zawsze było to *zadanie domowe*, a nauczyciele wywodzili się pewnie z różnych zakątków Polski. Po rosyjsku też jest _domasznieje zadanije_, ale czy "zadanie domowe" miałoby być rusycyzmem? Nie sądze, to sformułowanie jest chyba zgodne z duchem każdego języka słowiańskiego.


----------



## Kos

Fantaji said:


> Ad 1) "Zadać" jest tutaj czasownikiem poprawnym i zdecydowanie najczęściej używanym.
> Ad 2) Masz rację, mówi się "oddać zadanie domowe/pracę domową".
> 
> Pytania dotyczące tego sformułowania (odnośnie tego sformułowania)
> lub
> pytania dotyczące danego sformułowania (odnośnie danego sformułowania)
> 
> I pisanie zwrotów do konkretnego adresata (takich jak "Cię") z dużej litery jest w języku polskim oznaką szacunku.


 
Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź, Fantaji.  Na pewno mi się przyda.


----------



## agysia

Jesli chodzi o_ zadanie domowe_ ja spedzilam wczesna mlodosc w Lublinie i nikt mi nigdy takiego nie zadal  We wczesnej podstawowce pisalam "w domu" i konczylam szlaczkiem, a potem to co bylo do domu oddzielalam krecha od "lekcja" i nie definiowalam 
mnie rowniez nie brzmi za dobrze "zadac zadanie domowe", bo mowilo sie, ze nauczyciel "_zadal do domu_" czyli "_dal prace domowa_", a okreslenie zadania (np. musze odrobic zadania) dotyczyly spraw zwiazanych z liczeniem, czyli zadanie z matematyki albo fizyki, gdzie nalezalo otrzymac jakis wynik. Nauczyciel mogl _zadac _do domu rowniez wypracowanie z polskiego, ale to juz byla praca domowa (odrabialam prace domowa), a nie zadanie. 
Jako ze jestem od pewnego czasu na obczyznie, moglibyscie mnie oswiecic kto/co to jest "piar"...? jesli chodzi natomiast o modelki, jakis czas temu mowilo sie topowa modelka, co bylo heroiczna proba pogodzenia polszczyzny z globalizacja , teraz na google widze, ze rzeczywiscie wygrywa top modelka ...


----------



## kknd

centrum polski: we wczesnej podstawówce pisałem „lekcja” z numerem (potem bez) i „tematem” oraz „w domu”; w liceum zwykle „lekcja” i chyba z rzadka „w domu” – pod wpływem matematyka, który nie uznawał lekcji ani dat, tylko numerował zadania na lekcjach, zamiast „w domu” zacząłem potem rysować domek:冖 na górze i 田 niżej. 

„piar” to skrótowiec od pr, czyli _public relations_.


----------



## ryba

Dziękuję bardzo! 



marco_2 said:


> W szkołach, które kończyłem (a mieszkam we Wrocławiu), zawsze było to *zadanie domowe*, a nauczyciele wywodzili się pewnie z różnych zakątków Polski. Po rosyjsku też jest _domasznieje zadanije_, ale czy "zadanie domowe" miałoby być rusycyzmem? Nie sądze, to sformułowanie jest chyba zgodne z duchem każdego języka słowiańskiego



Jasne, że samo w sobie jest, mi chodziło o jedno konkretne użycie, które z mojego punktu widzenia (a jest on taki sam jak ten Agysi) wydaje się być ciekawym przesunięciem semantycznym. Już tłumaczę.

Oto jak interpretuje mój mózg następujące pytania:

*Odrobiłeś/Zrobiłeś pracę domową?* -> rozumiem, że chodzi o to co było zadane do domu; zależnie od kontekstu, może chodzić o pracę domową z konkretnego przedmiotu, albo ogólnie, wszystko to co było zadane; praca domowa z pojedynczego przedmiotu może składać się z wielu zadań.

*Zrobiłeś zadania domowe?* -> rozumiem, że pytają mnie o pracę domową z jakiegoś przedmiotu (najprawdopodobniej ścisłego) i ta praca domowa składa się z wielu zadań, ewentualnie o wszystkie zadania z różnych przedmiotów, jakie były zadane w ramach pracy domowej.

*Zrobiłeś zadanie domowe?* -> rozumiem, że pytają mnie o jedno zadanie, np. z algebry, geometrii, fizyki, chemii, ew. z geografii, czy z gramatyki; dopiero kontekst może nasunąć mi na myśl, że osoba pytająca mówiąc _zadanie domowe_ ma na myśli całą pracę domową.

Jak widzisz, w systemie egocentrycznym, zakwalifikowałbym użycie sformułowania _zadanie domowe_ ze znaczeniem 'to co jest zadane' jako synekdochę.

Mój punkt widzenia jest jaki jest dlatego, że w moim osobistym leksykonie istnieje pojęcie i termin _praca domowa_ w takim a nie innym kształcie. Biorę jednak pod uwagę, że w innych częściach Polski, inni ludzie, z powodów co do których mogę wysuwać co najwyżej hipotezy jak powyższa, w miejscu w którym ja mam _pracę domową_ mają _zadanie domowe_.


----------

